# Общий раздел > Работа и карьера > Рукоделие >  Ручная работа

## Alex

*Бумажные скульптуры Аллена и Пэтти Экман* 

Талантливые американские художники, супруги Аллен и Пэтти Экман (Allen and Patty Eckman), творят чудеса из простой бумаги, превращая ее в живые образы. Их искусство похоже на литье из бронзы, это очень кропотливая и тонкая работа, отнимающая много времени и требующая много выдержки.

Для создания бумажных шедевров Аллен и Пэтти Экман используют свой оригинальный метод (который кардинально отличается от папье-маше). Именно с помощью изобретенной ими технологии они изготавливают бумажный слепок. Когда же слепок вынимается из формы, начинается очень тонкая проработка деталей и рождение легкой белоснежной скульптуры.

Тематические персонажи, созданные Экманами непосредственно связаны с их интересами и увлечениями. Аллен творит на тему коренных жителей Америки – индейцев так, как его прапрабабушка была из племени чероки. Его завораживает их физическая и духовная культура. Исторические события времен завоевания Америки и Гражданской войны находят свое отражение в работах скульптора.
«Когда я смотрю на цветок, я вижу не только цвет, я вижу форму, причудливые очертания и образы, которые излучает цвет» — по истине слова настоящего ценителя живой природы, которым и является Пэтти Экман

----------


## Alex

Художники сначала смешивают бескислотную целлюлозу, используя сырьё хлопка, все это закладывается в форму, сжимается вакуумом или руками. При этом лишняя влага постепенно удаляется, но процесс высыхания очень долгий. Когда слепок вынимается из формы, тогда начинается процесс доводки, самый тонкий. Какие-то детали удаляются, какие-то добавляются, за счет чего обеспечивается очень тонкая проработка деталей. Это очень длительный процесс, иногда занимающий месяцы работы. Чем-то это похоже на процесс литья из бронзы. Законченный продукт — белого цвета, очень легкий и со множеством тончайших деталей.

Очень много работ вы сможете найти на их сайте http://www.eckmanfineart.com

----------


## Alex

*Резьба по книгам Брайана Деттмера*Брайан Деттмер (Brian Dettmer) — современный американский художник, хирургический скульптор, дающий новую жизнь ветхим книгам, старым картам, магнитным лентам кассетных записей. 




> Он родился в 1974 году в Чикаго, а сейчас живет в городе Атланта. 
> Первые работы Брайана были связаны с системой чтения по выпуклым точкам для слепых — системой Брайля, а также азбукой Морзе и немой азбукой. Создавая первые работы Деттмер, склеивал листы книг, газет, создавая многоуровневые скульптуры। Дальнейшие его творения — это результат экспериментов с книгами, клеем и скальпелем. 
>  «Старые книги, пластинки, кассеты и карты часто попадают в ту нишу, которую сейчас занимает современное искусство. Их настоящая роль изменяется, и они все чаще выступают в качестве символов тех идей, которые в них вкладывались, чем выполняют свою изначальную информационную функцию. А когда объект теряет свое изначальное предназначение, появляется необходимость в том, чтобы изменить сам подход к нему», — объясняет Деттмер концепцию своего творчества.
> 
> Официальный сайт художника (www.briandettmer.com)

----------


## vova230

Живодер книги уродует.

----------


## Alex

*ДИВАННЫЕ ПОДУШКИ ПО ФЭН-ШУЙ*
Каждая человек стремится сделать свой дом уютным и при этом непохожим на другие. Порой именно мелочи способны украсить интерьер и сделать его уникальным. Хочу предложить вам сделать своими руками многофункциональные подушки-игрушки в виде фигурок слоников, которые не только добавят уюта, но и станут, согласно фэн-шуй, символом стабильности вашего жилища.

Надеемся, что они понравятся не только вам, но и вашим детям, ведь с ними можно ещё и поиграть. Но самое главное то, что эти слоники несут символическое значение.




> В некоторых странах Азии очень почитают это животное. Например, в Индии слон является символом мудрости, благоразумия и силы. В Китае он символизирует энергию и долголетие. В Таиланде же слон - символ плодородия.
> Согласно учению фэн-шуй, этот талисман приносит хозяевам дома и их детям удачу, особенно в творчестве и учёбе. Он отвечает за стабильность и устойчивость.
> 
> *Для работы нам понадобится:*
> небольшой отрезок ткани, размер которого зависит от того, какой величины будет готовое изделие (можно использовать ткань двух цветов, и сделать двустороннюю подушку);
> небольшая веревочка (для хвоста) - либо толстая (около 15 см), либо тонкая (около 50 см), которую нужно будет разрезать на три части и заплести в косичку;
> глазки - купить готовые в магазине рукоделия, нашить подходящие по цвету и по размеру пуговицы или стразы, подобрать нитки и вышить глазки "гладью" - выберите подходящий вам вариант;
> синтепон, пух или вата (для набивки);
> нитки, булавки, мел, ножницы, швейная машина.
> ...

----------


## AlenaSS

Ой, рукоделие - это то, что я обожаю! Причем у меня правило - все подарки, которые я дарю, должны быть ручной работы, так я заботу о человеке показываю. Но сделать все самой получается не всегда, да и время не всегда есть. Приходится хитрить - нашла клевый интернет-магазин - "Страна Мастеров" (stranamasterov.by), это нужно видеть сколько там всего интересного! С недавних пор стала постоянным покупателем, а еще и идеи для творчества подсматриваю)

----------


## bestregards3

Всем привет. Я все-таки не сдаюсь, я очень надеюсь, что найдутся желающщие собрать совместный заказ швейных материалов и тканей с этого сайта [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] можно собрать доставку,а потом поделить. Жду Ваших предложений.

----------

